
Super high-resolution photo of Trump Inauguration - somerandomness
http://edition.cnn.com/interactive/2017/01/politics/trump-inauguration-gigapixel/
======
cvwright
A bit of context for those who missed this latest kerfuffle.

The picture is relevant to the recent dispute between the Trump admin and the
press, concerning the size of the crowd at the inauguration. Trump & co say
that the crowd extended all the way back to the Washington Monument (halfway
down the Mall) and beyond, like the crowd at Obama's inauguration. Various
news reports disagree. The two sides are now calling each other liars and
posting pictures in attempt to prove each other wrong.

Why we should care, I have no idea.

------
464192002d7fe1c
That's awesome. Anyone know what they use to take a picture like this? I
really love the guy standing next to the (i presume) gigantic gigapixel camera
taking a picture on his smart phone.

~~~
pfranz
I remember seeing a bunch of information when they did this for Obama's
inauguration. They used a normal Canon DSLR and a GigaPan Epic Pro, which is a
device that will pan, tilt, and trigger a bunch of images in an overlapping
grid. Then you stitch all of the photos together using software to unstretch,
align, and feather the edges (there's a bunch out there). They then touch up
the results. It's not completely automated like most phone software is, so
they can fix difficult seams and other issues.

------
gukov
Looks pretty packed to me.

~~~
a3n
Yes, the part in the photograph, which is right up front, is packed.

------
sumedh
The pics on nytimes show far less people compared to this picture.

------
chrisbennet
I wish are president success. I also wish that the next time he goes on about
how he's been personally slighted in some way, that someone tells him:

"It's not about you."

